# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Outils de modlisation BPMN

## bruno1987

Bonjour  tous,

Je cherche un outil de modlisation BPMN open source crit en java extensible (auquel je peut ajouter des fonctionnalits).

Merci.

----------


## CinePhil

Regarde si Open Modelsphere inclut ce type de diagrammes.

----------


## bruno1987

j'ai consult le site de Open Modelsphere mais il n'est pas mentionn qu'il supporte la notation BPMN.

----------

